# AS/400 Reset a Password



## gkimble (Oct 30, 2002)

How can I use the command line to reset a user's password? I don't want to make it expire and have them type in a new one, because they need to know the OLD one. If they don't know the old one, how do I reset it? Please don't tell me I have to write a program!


----------



## gkimble (Oct 30, 2002)

Nevermind. I'm doing a change password to "NAME" then setting it to expire. THen when they login they'll have to change it.


----------

